# porridge in with ya whey protein



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

hello iv been adding porridge to my shakes is this a good idea soon as i wake and post traing will

it slow the release down thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that buddy, get chugging !


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya man, get it down ye!


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

nice one lads


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You shouldn't be asking such newbie questions Dorian, you should be telling us how to train!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Good carb source ,enjoy


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

H.I.T all the way baby


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you blend the oats or just add the oats to the protein and shake it together?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

blend them mate with pint of milk and scoop of protein post work out and waking up b4 bed i put olive oil in


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Instead of actual oats guys get some ultra fine oats from MP - easy to mix with whey. I use them in my brekkie shake:

150g fine oats

60g whey iso

1 scoop mp superfood xs

2 tablespoons udos oil

Water

Great way to start the day


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

I make oatcakes like this with fruit and protein powder. They taste great.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

i use oats,egg whites and whey with fruit all blended up...wallop.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

DORIAN said:


> hello iv been adding porridge to my shakes is this a good idea soon as i wake and post traing will
> 
> it slow the release down thanks


add a big scoop of pea nutbutter in with it as well ..blend it all 2geva. :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

roblee said:


> add a big scoop of pea nutbutter in with it as well ..blend it all 2geva. :thumb:


good call!

also a banana and some cocoa powder and you got one of the finest milkshakes going.


----------

